# VRIESEA ASTRID toxic ?



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Is the VRIESEA ASTRID toxic ? I did look in the mega list but i did not see it.

I have just seen one and think it looks nice .
My only other problem is its in tesco so the next question is what do i do with it as in do i just give it normal RO water and plant in 2 or 3 months in the viv or should i do something else ????


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No, Vriesea is not toxic. To prepare it, just rinse in clean water, roots and all and plant it in fresh compost (if you are going to use any). It's worth keeping it out of the viv for a couple of weeks to let any systemic fertilisers or pesticides (those designed to be taken up internally by the plant) flush through. Then it should be fine to use.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks when you say rinse i take it you mean rinse the soil away and then repot just asking as not too goo with plant i have a 60/40% live/kill rate :whistling2: so i am checking 

I also read that RO water is best too use is that correct ?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

wezza309 said:


> thanks when you say rinse i take it you mean rinse the soil away and then repot just asking as not too goo with plant i have a 60/40% live/kill rate :whistling2: so i am checking
> 
> I also read that RO water is best too use is that correct ?


Yes, rinse off all the soil, but gently, so that you don't damage the roots. If you are going to repot it in soil, it's worth mixing in some orchid bark for drainage, if you have any spare. Some people prefer not to use soil at all., it depends how you are going to place it. RO water should be ok, rainwater probably even better- most tapwater is a bit too chalky for bromeliads.

These basic instructions may help: Bromeliad Vriesea Splendens Flower Care Instructions


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for that 
i have made a viv for my plants i had dotted about with a sort of ABG mix ( i got the tank for £20) .For lighting i had a bit of luck too and got a t5 hope its not too much light (£25 broken end plate ) also got a monster exo terra ( £40 missing broken door ) all in one week :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------

